# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  euro test 400, euro deca 300...anyone seen before?

## Sfla80

Here are the vials of my gear and was wondering if anyone has seen or used before???

----------


## JiGGaMaN

yes ive heard of them. never actually tried though. i vote legit.

----------


## Sfla80

cool thanks....anyone ever tried?

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

The seem legit. I like europa, one question what does the blend Teston 400 bring?

----------


## miamifl

edited and warned. One more post like that and your stay here will be a short one

----------


## D7M

Edit that post, miami. 

Can't ask for sources here.

----------


## audioman

hey man, 

I just got the same product , same lab. i also live on miami. I know is legit…. but how was your experience? i only have eurot 400. Any advice?

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> hey man, 
> 
> I just got the same product , same lab. i also live on miami. I know is legit…. but how was your experience? i only have eurot 400. Any advice?


This thread is over 4 years old. One member banned and one has only one post. Post a new thread here to ask your question. Please read rules to be sure you post properly.
Anabolic Steroids Picture Forum

----------


## imnotnatty

you must live in miami  :Wink: 

did you get it in a gym by 16th ave? if so its legit, or as legit as that gear gets.

----------


## realgear

That shit is trash ugl and most people know it , it was shown to try to get new crap introduce to the street by the guy making it its pure oil trash!!!

----------

